# Wheel hub/bearing size



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

y2kcamaross said:


> I need new rear bearings on my 2014 Cruze LT, I just don't know where to get them/what size. Every place I look has two different options, one for 15"wheels and one for 16"wheels, but my car came with 17"wheels, are these just labeled wrong on the sites? Has anyone replaced their wheel bearings yet, and if so, which ones did you get?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I am not positive, but my guess is they are referring to the two different axles available on the Cruze. The Z-Link and the regular (not sure what the name is). 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## y2kcamaross (Mar 31, 2018)

Surely someone's replaced their wheel bearings...


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

My best educated guess is the 15" wheel option has drum in the rear, the 16" option has disc. You state your car came with 17" wheels? or did someone put 17" on it?
Do you have drum or disc in the rear?

Edit:


----------



## y2kcamaross (Mar 31, 2018)

Came with the factory 225/50/17s when I bought it


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

y2kcamaross said:


> Came with the factory 225/50/17s when I bought it


Well, how about this.
Can you post your RPO codes? You'll probably find them in your glove box, affixed to the door. If not there, maybe affixed to the underside of the spare tire cover/lid.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

y2kcamaross said:


> Surely someone's replaced their wheel bearings...


It's not a commonly replaced item. And used to require a press. 

There's a 72 year old mechanic on here that could tell you for sure on the press thing.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The only differences I can find are for gasoline version, 105mm lug bolt circle, and diesel version, 115mm lug bolt circle.

Was there ever such a thing as 15" wheels on a U.S. Cruze?

Rob

BTW, no press required.....you are replacing the entire hub and stub assembly.


----------



## Kevinf2014cruze (Sep 24, 2020)

mikestony said:


> Well, how about this.
> Can you post your RPO codes? You'll probably find them in your glove box, affixed to the door. If not there, maybe affixed to the underside of the spare tire cover/lid.


did this ever get resolved? I have the exact same issue, and two years later, can't find the right part number online. AC Delco FW440 and FW382 both have a 5X105 bolt pattern. The 2014 2.0 diesel I have came stock with the same tires / wheels you mentioned. I can find nothing on the right part number for the hub assembly.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Kevinf2014cruze said:


> The 2014 2.0 diesel I have came stock with the same tires / wheels you mentioned. I can find nothing on the right part number for the hub assembly.


Poking around some online GM parts vendors, I get these hub part numbers for the 2014 diesel.
For RPO J60, 16” wheel, front, 13585466, replaced by: 13526966

For RPO J60, 16” wheel, rear, 13591999​To be sure these are correct, check the RPO sticker in your glove box; make sure it has J60 on it.

HTH.
Doug

.


----------



## thelastyard (Mar 5, 2021)

Robby said:


> The only differences I can find are for gasoline version, 105mm lug bolt circle, and diesel version, 115mm lug bolt circle.
> 
> Was there ever such a thing as 15" wheels on a U.S. Cruze?
> 
> ...



I have seen 30 spline and 33 spline. I also have to replace mine with 17" rims


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

I have the same car and did the same swap. I went through GM. You can use the dealer or the GM parts direct website, enter your VIN and the parts will pop up. I didn’t have much luck on the aftermarket front either.

no, they are simple bolt ups. Bolts are TTY so try and find new ones if you want (good luck), replace with hardware store bolts or reuse them (not particularly recommended, but I did)


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

ACDELCO RW20157


----------

